# Elektronikas pamati >  velos koka diedzinamo.

## aivars 2000

man skola ir dedzinamais ar dratinu un10x5x7 noslepumaino kastiti grivu zinat vai varu pats uztaisit un pec kadas shemas.atzisos nezinu ka sauc precizak.

----------


## Isegrim

Vienkāršākajā gadījumā kastītē ir pazeminošais transformators, kas caur zemomīgo 'drātiņu' spēj izdzīt tik lielu strāvu, ka šamā uzkarst līdz sarkankvēlei. Visu var samērīt, sarēķināt un dažus vijumus ar resnu vadu sekundārajā pusē trafiņam uzvērt. Sarežģītāka ierīce ar temperatūras regulēšanu tev nebūs pa spēkam.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu moz vari uzcept sheminu savadak es nesmu parak gudrs saja joma.

----------


## Isegrim

Kāda vēl shēma no diviem elementiem? Transformatora primārais tinums tīklā, sekundārais slogots ar "drātiņu". Vēl drošinātāju primārajā ķēdē un ērtībai slēdzi var ieviest, lai dakša nebūtu jārausta. Viss.

----------


## Gints_lv

Gandrīz krievu laiku lodāmurs '' Moment '' Момент паяльник - pilns Yandex .

----------


## aivars 2000

nu brats meginaja laikam 36v par lielu sita korkus lauka cik tad butu optimalais v daudzums.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tur tikai daži V vajadzīgi. Precīzi nezinu, neesmu mērījis.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu kadi 9 12v varetu but?a ka neizsvilst baroklis?

----------


## Isegrim

Iepriekš minētais *Oma likums* darbojas.

----------


## JDat

Jaunieti! Turpmāk taisi savas tēmis TIKAI Elektronikas pamatos.

----------


## Powerons

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQYFII5ESME

Nu redz kur šitā taisa dedzināmo, paņem gatavu transformātoru, krietni mazāku nekā video, primāro tinumu atstāj kā bijušu un sekundāro uztin 2 vai 3 vilumus ļoti resnu vadu, un dedzināmais gatavs!  :: 

Izrādās ar toriodālo transformātoru sanāk uztaisīt vēl vienkāršāk  :: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hudzGNGyBek

----------


## aivars 2000

un ja ta ka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTaGa93lOGU un tikai man ir visadi radio transformatori, moz ar tiem varetu usildit tik daudz lai varetu koka iededzinat, .tiri punktmetinataju  vel nau doma taisit, moz tikai lodet.

----------


## aivars 2000

un vvini nepardegs no ta ka visu laiku bus savienots kadas 5 min?

----------


## tornislv

Varat mani saukt par snobu, vecu nīgru perdeli un vēl simts citos vārdos, bet es tomēr vēlos, lai publiskajā telpā jautājumus uzdod ja ne Endzelīna valodā, un pat saprotu, ka dažādiem IT produktiem var nebūt diakritiskās zīmes pieejamas, bet nu vārdus un teikumus derētu normāli rakstīt. Es dažu jautājumu jēgu te nevaru izlobīt, kā lai uzraksta atbildi? Autoram - te bija tāds tips Jensijs. Viņš arī gribeja būvēt Teslas spoles un kilovatīgus ampus, beigās izdevās uztaisīt LED mirkšķināšanu mūzikas ritmā pēc Kaspich shēmas. Varbūt atkārto to? Tur ar 9V var to lietu nobarot un detaļas ar nav kosmoss...

----------


## JDat

> Varat mani saukt par snobu


 Vecais Snob! Es Tev pilnībā piekrītu.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu led mirkskinasanas fignu es jau san gribeju bet nekas labs nesanaca

----------


## aivars 2000

nu labi parlaboju turpmak parlasisu.

----------


## aivars 2000

varbut kads mani uskatis ,vai jau uskata par stulbu ,bet cik v ir krievu laika radio kas gaja ari uz baterijam. virsu nau rakstits.

----------


## JDat

Atkarīgs no radio. Dažos ir tikai viens spriegums. Dažos ir pieci dažādi spriegumi. Ko Tu ieciklējies uz tiem voltiem krievu radio. Paņem multimetru un nomēri, ja māki. Tu visu dari no nepareizā gala. Tev jāuzstāda konkrēts uzdevums un jāmēģina to realizēt. Šobrīd tu "kā pliks pa nātrēm peries"?

----------


## krabis

Atpakalj uz tvaika ielu un pazhelojies dakteriem ka Tu tomeer neesi izaarsteets

----------


## aivars 2000

un ka tas bi jasaprot.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu sava zina es tev piekritu .
es vispar gribu audio pastiprinataju uz kadiem 20 30w bet no tam shemam beko ipasi nesaprotu .tapec meginu kautko nakamo ko gribu un vaidzetu..moz kads var vienkarsu shemu  ieteikt.

----------


## JDat

http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A029986

----------


## Isegrim

Pieņemsim, ka jauneklis, nopircis to KITu, rūpīgi sekojis DIY instrukcijām, kārtīgi salodējis un neko nenosvilinājis. Vai varēs teikt, ka viņš 'uzbūvējis' pastiprinātāju? Tā visa darbošanās bez _poņas_, nevēlēšanās apgūt un izprast elektrības (pat ne elektronikas) pamatu pamatus ir pa tukšo. Latviešu folklorā bija tāds pastāsts par *čika* kalšanu. Tik šajā gadījumā iespējams ne prastu dzelzi, bet lērumu detaļu nosvilināt. Vienīgais Borisova "Jaunā radioamatiera" tulkojums latviešu valodā ar savām lampu konstrukcijām šodienai diez kā neatbilst, bet - tie, kas sākuši ar tā študīrēšanu (ar lodāmuru rokā, protams), vēlāk izrādījušies visai veiksmīgi. Bet te - jaunulis, kas nespēj izprast, kas īsti notiek lampiņu pieslēdzot pie baterijas, paziņo: "es vispar gribu audio pastiprinataju uz kadiem 20 30w bet no tam shemam beko ipasi nesaprotu". Tak veikali pilni ar pastiprinātājiem priekš tiem, kam nav lemts tos pašiem taisīt.

----------


## aivars 2000

pirmkart es gribu apgut pamatus tikai nezinu ka pareizak to izdarit un ja es butu gribejis tikai  pastuzi es jau butu to nopircis un neregistretos saja foruma un es saprotu ka darbojas kvelspuldze bet nolasit skemas parametrus vel neipasi. taka es gribu iemacities bet jus tikai mani apdirsat.

----------


## aivars 2000

vispar es biju domajis tadu ka uzmetumu lai varu pats piemeklet (tiesi tadas protams) detalas.man sadas tadas detalas ir.

----------


## aivars 2000

Atkarīgs no radio. Dažos ir tikai viens spriegums. Dažos ir pieci dažādi spriegumi. Ko Tu ieciklējies uz tiem voltiem krievu radio. Paņem multimetru un nomēri, ja māki.

atbilde:
man nau nekadu meramriku tapec prasu

----------


## Isegrim

Kurā klasē tu īsti sēdi? Manos laikos Oma likumu un elektrības pamatus mācīja 8. pamatskolas klasītē fizikas kursa ietvaros. Pašu minimumu, bet ar to jau pietiek, lai sapratne rastos. Vienkārši laboratorijas darbi tika veikti un prasmes ar voltmetru un ampērmetru rīkoties nostiprinātas. Kā tev ar valodu zināšanām? Latviešu valodā šo to var atrast no iesācēju literatūras, bet netā iespējas izglītoties teju bezgalīgas: 
http://www.laurencenet.net/Electricity.html 
http://phet.colorado.edu/en/simulation/ohms-law 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axyT2TFvH_U 
http://phet.colorado.edu/sims/html/o...ms-law_en.html
utt. bez gala un malas. Klikšķini un apgūsti!

----------


## aivars 2000

nu es eju 7klase taka njaa.ar valodu google chrome ispalidz.

----------


## JDat

Viena no problēmām ir tā ka Tu mētājies un pats nezini ko tieši Tu gribi. Gribi koka dedzināmo? Uztaisi. Palīdzēsim. Gribi pastiprinātāju? Uztaisīsim. Gribi FM raidītāju. Arī varam palīdzēt. Nemētājies starp idejām. Nesāc ar ambiciozām lietām. Sāc ar vienkāršākām lietām. Skaidrs ir viens: Bez multimetra neiztiksi. Oma likums nav vienkārši pantiņš. Tā ir izpratne par lietām.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu es ta to nupat ari pats ispriedu ka saksu ar koka dedzinamo jo tas ir skietami vieglaks .vienkarsi es paskatijos uz to fm raiditaja skemu skita vienkarsi un interesati ar tadu rikoties, un skalla muzika man ari patik ta pat ka elektronika.

----------


## aivars 2000

es ta spelejoties ar to pedejo adresi saku kautko saprast un iegaumet. ::

----------


## aivars 2000

cik 1ampera ir miliamperu????

----------


## Isegrim

Apskaties - 
http://www.onlineconversion.com/electric_current.htm 
http://www.digitaldutch.com/unitconv...ic_current.htm 
Draudzējies ar Goooogles tanti, un viņa tev piespēlēs pulka kalkulatoru. Bet to, ka tūkstošdaļas apzīmē ar '*mili*', gan jāzin no galvas. Cerams, ka to, cik metrā milimetru, tev paspēja skolā iemācīt.

----------


## tornislv

Te:
http://uldis.info/jvc/
tu atradīsi vecas, bet saprotamas grāmateles par elektronikas pamatiem. Sāc, lūdzu, ar tām - Oma likums, strāva, spriegums, detaļas - kādas tās ir un ko dara. Sadaļas par lampām vari nelasīt, tas ir priekš audiorastijas  :: 
djvu failus var lasīt ar attiecīgu programmu, gan win, gan MAC, lieto Google, atradīsi.

----------


## aivars 2000

es laikam iznemu nepareizo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTaG...J1gKRtmorYTuzA sanak kad ir jaiznem ienakosas stravas tinums un jalaiz strava otradi cauri es iznemu izejoso un nekas nenotiek stravu cauri nelaiz.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, svina sulfīda diodi ar nevajadzētu mēģināt taisīt. Tāpat lielpilsētā dēļ traucējumiem ar detektoruztvērēju nekas nopietni nebūs klausāms. Man tas "Jaunais radioamatieris" kā vēsturiska vērtība glabājas. Autors palaikam to pārstrādāja un piemēroja elektronikas attīstībai; vairāki izdevumi iznāca, bet latviskots tik variants no kāda 1959. gada. 
http://radiowiki.ru/wiki/%D0%AE%D0%B...0%B7%D0%B4.%29

----------


## Isegrim

Jaunekli, iekams neesi apguvis elementāru drošības tehniku, vienatnē bez pieredzējuša vīra klātbūtnes šādus "eksperimentus" neveic! Bīstami! Zināšanas var uzkrāt iesākumā kaitējoties ar dažiem voltiem līdzsprieguma. Ar maiņstrāvu darbojoties tik nopietns pazeminošais (atdalošais) transformators (ne autotransformators!!!) brūķējams!  Un par drošinātājiem nedrīkst aizmirst (citādi ko nosvilināsi). Tūbē daudz muļķību (kā nevajadzētu rīkoties!) tiek rādīts. Piemēram - tavā saitē tas _mudaks_ uzmauca uz transformatora serdes pliku primāro tinumu. Cik tur vajag, lai asa kante pārberztu lakas izolāciju un tu "norautos pa nagiem" no pieskaršanās serdei? Tur pat 'letāls iznākums' iespējams.

----------


## aivars 2000

man atklati vadi bija tikai vada gala otro tinumu es vispar nebiju aisticis kur ka izradijas ka stravas nebi tikdaudz tadus drosibas pasakumus es zinu .man bi radio transformators bet ka tad tur ir sanak ka janem ienakosais tinums nost bet ka tad kada atskiriba

----------


## aivars 2000

tad sanak kad es esmu scis ar nepareizo projektu.kamdel visper tur ir japartin tas trnsformatots ?jauda palielinas ?tad jau prosta jaudigaku japanem.

----------


## Isegrim

Vienkārši - tam zellim tāds bija 'pie rokas', tātad nebija speciāli jāpērk. Pietam ērti nomainīt sekundāro tinumu. Lielākoties trafiņi satīti tā, ka sekundārie uztīti pa virsu primārajam, bet šajā gadījumā abiem tinumiem ir atsevišķas sekcijas. Punktmetināmajam pietiek ar pāris vijumiem resna vada. Bet tas izpildījums no pagalēm - nožēlojams _ķap-ļap_, kas derīgs vien priekš _demo_.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu man pierokas ir apmeram 9 10v ari ar atseviskam sekcijam bet daudz mazaks. sekundarais tinums cipa ir kura ienak 220v. bet tad sanak ka pec tuninga strava tiks laista otradak cauri.jo sekundarais tiek paresninats un aizlaists uz stravas teretaju.

----------


## tornislv

primārais - no latīņu v. "pirmais" - tas, kurā strāvu laiž pirmo (tātad, 230V no štepseļa) - voltu daudz, tinumu daudz.
sekundārais - arī no latīņu - otrais -  tas no kura nāk laukā - voltu maz, tinumu maz, bet resnāka drāte, lai strāva lielāka būtu. Ja sajauksi vietām - būs dūmi, ugunsgrēks, izsisti "korķi" un pēriens no fātera vai piezīme no fizikas skolotāja.

----------


## aivars 2000

dumus pagruti noslept bet kotki jau ieslektu.bet ja primaro satin no vada las ir tesnaks tad kura gala bus 220v.sanak ka primarais ir kadraizejais sakundarais.esvienam istinu sekundaro un ietinu masinas vadu 2 apli salida bet stravu cauri nelaida.negribas vairak bojat .nevar kauka pats ustit no vadiem.

----------


## tornislv

Cilvēk, es tevi nesaprotu. Burtiski un arī "ko tu tur ustini"!

----------


## aivars 2000

vadu no wolksvagen pravotkas. laikam sanaca paresnu. strava vada serodas

----------


## aivars 2000

no pasat pravotkas vadu laikam paresnu strava nenak .un ja primaraja ustitu vienkarsi resnaku dratinu neka bija .vai vaig tiesi tievaku lai butu lielaka strava.

----------


## tornislv

Cilvēk, lasi grāmatas. Mācies normāli rakstīt. Aizmirsti par transformatoriem - mums te Darwin Awards pretendenti nav vajadzīgi. Isegrim ir pacietīgs, man jau pietika. Elektronika nav Tava sapņu specializācija. Ieteiktu iet futbolu uzsist.

----------


## aivars 2000

kape nau tavuprat es loti gribu iemacities bet man nau kas palidz.es vienkarsi laikam parak atri rakstu, jo latv val man arzimes ciesamas.

----------


## zzz

Nu ta, aivar divi tuukstoshi, raksti leenaam, ka tavu maati pankuuka aiz kaajas.

----------


## Powerons

*aivars 2000* Ieliec bildes tam transformatoram ko esi sabūvējis un satinis, tad mēs tev uz aci varēsim pateikt kādu transformatoru esi sabūvējis un kurā galā ko jālaiž iekšā kurā kam apmēram jānak ārā.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu ja ar 2pegapilseliem vares saprast rit meginasu safocet.

----------


## Jurkins

Ar "2pegapilseliem" viennozīmīgi varēs saprast pēc 2x0.7 uz degunu  :: . Tas ir 3.14ģec! Palasīju šo tēmu, gandrīz karstu kafiju uz biksēm uzgāzu. Baidos, ka Tev, autor, attieksme pret elektroniku būs tāda pati kā pret pareizrakstību. Kādu komatu neielikt, nu OK, bet šitā...

----------


## Powerons

Ar 2 megapikseļiem, ja kvalitatīvs fotografējamais tad pietiks. Monitoram, kas to rādīs, tāpat nav bezizmēra izšķirtspēja.

*Jurkins* ! Lasi forumu, tad zināsi ka 7. klases skolnieku nevajag mācīt ņemt 2X0.7 uz degunu!  ::

----------


## x-terra

Izlasīju šo diskusiju,un palika skumji....vai tiešām tagad 7 klasē tik zems līmenis latviešu valodas pareizrakstībā??Kauns tēmas autoram,iesaku,nevis koka dedzināmo taisīt,bet latviešu val.gramatiku pamācīties.
Ieteikums,ja gribi ar tādu aparātu,aizej Rīgā,uz Latgalītes tirgu,cik esmu tur bijis,gandrīz vienmēr pa lēto bija padomju laiku ražojumi nopērkami.

----------


## aivars 2000

tatad tas aprusejusais. es atradu savos krajumos.

----------


## Jurkins

Lab, lab, par 0.7 vairs ne vārda  :: .
Kad es gāju skolā, mums arī darbmācībā iedeva padedzināt (tik nez kāpēc liekas, ka 4.klasē). Un arī pēc tam mājās gribējās dedzināt bildes. Toreiz (un vēl provincē) man tā arī neizdevās tikt pie transformatora. Bet kaut kur no aprīļa vidus pēcpusdienās pārnācis no skolas itin labi iemanījos dedzināt ar fotopalielinātāja lēcas (6-7cm) un saules palīdzību.
Pēc tam trafiņš dabūjās, bet interese dedzināt bildes pazuda, un trafiņš tika izmantots pirmās gaismas mūzikas radīšanā.
Es teiktu, ka bildēs redzamais būs bišķi par mazu. Teiktu, ka vajadzētu kaut kur 50-60 vatus vismaz.
vienkāršs - http://radioskot.ru/publ/bp/ehlektro...atel/7-1-0-652
advansētāks - http://bip-mip.ru/vyzhigatel-po-dere...mi-rukami.html
video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F23HsggPN00

----------


## aivars 2000

nu mums no 5 litz 9 taisam ko gribam bet tikai no koka.es tiko kautkur lasiju ka vaigot 2v un 10 lidz15 amperus ,tas ta varetu but?

----------


## AndrisZ

> vaigot 2v un 10 lidz15 amperus ,tas ta varetu but?


 Diezgan ticami cipari.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu man ar savu cala pratu ari ta leikas bet kadu transformatoru taisit ,kadus tinumus?

----------


## Isegrim

Vai autors nav primāro tinumu pārplēsis? 4. bildē tā izskatās. Skaties labāk pēc jaudīgāka trafiņa, vismaz divtik liela. Ja tinumi nav sekcijās, tad sekundāro var vienkārši notīt. Pietam, saskaitot vijumus, var sarēķināt nepieciešamos vijumus uz voltu. Jauno sekundāro uztin ar iespējami resnu vadu, lai logs būtu aizpildīts. Serde rūpīgi jāsaliek, kā bija.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu 2rez jaudigaku bus labi japarokas varvut varbut kautko atradisu savos nz krajumos man laikam bi 36 voltu bet tas jau bus baigi par lielu.

----------


## aivars 2000

{{Vai autors nav primāro tinumu pārplēsis? 4. bildē tā izskatās.}}


nu zem ateliem stav rakstits kad aprusejusais jeb 3 4 atels ir nesen atrasts tatad cits  .

----------


## aivars 2000

neatradu transformatoru bet plaksnites vienas pasas gan .nevaretu es pats kautka sameistarot?labi ne kautka bet sameistarot.

----------


## Powerons

Tev kā iesācējam uztaisīt transformatoru no nules neizdosies, tas ir visai sarežģīti,tur pat zinātājam ir ko aprēķināt, pareizi jāizvēlās primārā tinuma resnums, tinumu skaits, pareizi transformatora serdi, un tam visam ir jābūt pieskaņotam 50Hz 220v tīkla frekvencei.

Cita lieta ja paņem gatavu transformatoru, kuram jau ir gatavs primārais tinums (tas kurā dod iekšā)
Sekundāro (tas no kura nāk ārā) var tīt kā vien iegribās, un tādz variants tev noteikti ir pa spēkam.

Priekš dedzināmā tev vajadzēs krietni lielāku transformatoru nekā bildēs

----------


## aivars 2000

bet kur lai es dabuju pirkt negribetos tuvakais tads veikals laikam rezekne. tetis jau nepirks pats reti uz to pusi tieku.

----------


## ansius

argus nepiegādā vai? u.c. kantori? man piemēram no ogres lētāk ir pasūtīt lai atved, enkā man izmaksā līdz argusam aizbraukt.

----------


## tornislv

cilvēkam 7. klasē varētu nebūt pārāk lieli finanšu līdzekļi. Ja man būtu kāds U101 trafs, uzdāvinātu, bet nav  ::  
aivars 2000, kurā vietā tu īsti mitinies un kurā skolā ej? Jums elektronikas pulciņš skolā ir?

----------


## Isegrim

U-101 trafiņu labāk nepostīt. Citādu netrūkst, bet jauneklis tak nedzīsies uz lielpilsētu. Sovjeti kaut kā par _mīlētājiem_ rūpējās - e*RC*ēe*L*iņā (kamēr tur neiestājās 'steiku haoss') bija dabūjami dažādu lielumu komplekti ar uztītiem tīkla tinumiem un fiksi saliekamām lentas serdēm. "Sģelaj sam transformator!".

----------


## Ints

Es domāju,kautkas no veciem lampu TV varētu derēt.Ja nav nodoti metālā :: .

----------


## tornislv

Esmu ar mieru uzņemties pasta izdevumus, ja kāds ziedos jauneklim trafu. Varu pat piebērt klāt sauju ar diodēm un BC tranzistoriem, lai eksperimentē. Tikai lai sākumā atbild uz jautājumiem. Ja skolā ir elektronikas pulciņš, es , iespējams, caur letera.lv varu aizstumt tur lielāku čemodānu ar nelikvīdiem  ::  Tiesa, pirmā mana prasība - rakstīt normālā valodā. Jā, esmu grammar nazi!  ::

----------


## aivars 2000

Rugaju novada Eglaines pamatskola. elektronikas pulcina skola nav.5 km no skolas.

----------


## tornislv

Pljat! Vai grūti uzrakstīt "Rugāju novada Eglaines pamatskola, elektronikas pulciņa skolā nav." ??  ::

----------


## aivars 2000

japaruna ar dazu labu skolotaju varbut kads ari piektitis dibinat pulcinu.uz nakamo gadu.

----------


## tornislv

Redzi, elektronika ir samērā precīza disciplīna. Ir liela starpība, vai tev shēmas izejā ir 3v vai 3kv; Aprēķinot shēmu, 1mOm ne tuvu nebūs tas pats, kas 1kOm, un KT315 ne tuvu tas pats kas KT815 , kaut vizuāli uzrakstīts izskatās gandrīz vienādi. Tāpēc es piesienos pie domas izklāsta. Es saprotu, ka tam maza jēga, bet ja Aivaru interesē elektronika, tad jāsaprot, ka tas nav tikai uztīt 3 tinumus uz transformatora. Protams, 7 klasē nevēlos sagaidīt shēmas simulācijas. Bet iesaku sākt ar mazumiņu - piemēram, sapratne, ar ko atšķiras strāva no sprieguma, zini? Kā strādā diode (ne jau elektrodinamikas līmenī, bet idejiski - kur vada un kur ne)? Kas ir līdzstrāva un maiņstrāva? Kā no maiņstrāvas var dabūt līdzstrāvu?

----------


## Obsis

Tipiski bija ap 0,7 līdz 1,2 Volti un kādi 3 līdz 10 Ampēri.
Vari precīzi sarēķinār ar Oma likumu, jo nihroma īpatnējā pretestība tak ir zināma.
Ouch, holy shit, to mācīs tikai 9.klasē, 7 vēl nafff. Tāpēc reķinu piekšā:

Piemēram, 0,7mm drātiņai ar garumu 2x10 mm. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electri...d_conductivity atrodam ro=1,1E-6 Ohm*m. Omus uz metru pie 1 mm2 pārrēķina zinot ka 1 m2=10^6 mm2, respektīvi 1,1 Oms uz metru pie 1 mm2. Tev ir 0,7mm^2*0,784=0,384 mm2, tātad pretestība būs 2,86 Omi/metru. Kas konkrēti dedzināšanas sildstieplei uztaisīs ap 5/100 Oma.
Strāvas vajadzību var pazaskatīt programmiņā Wiretron (tāda paša nosaukuma websaits), tur 21 AWG vadam (ti 0,7mm), lai sasniegtu 427C gaisā vajadzīgs izgrūst cauri 5,3 A, bet pie 6,5A jau būs 538C.
Ar Oma likumu 5,5A*5/100 Ohm=zem 30/100 V=0,3 Volti. 0,3V*5,5A=16W.
Tātad, ja ir 0,7 mm un 20mm, tad vajag 0,3V 5,5A un 16W trafs.
Bija tik sarežģīti?? Ja nu vienīgi skolas šaurajos ietvaros.
Varam sarēķināt tīšanas datus:
pieņemsim ka serdes šķērsgriezums ir 2x2 cm= 4 cm2. Tad primārā tinumā jāietin 220*48/4=2640 vijumi un sekundārā 0,3*48/4=3,6 vijumi. Vadu diametri jāizvēlas tā, lai nepārsniegtu J=3,5 A/mm2, t.i. sekundārajam 5,5A/3,5=1,55 mm2 un primārajam 0,3/220*5,5/3,5=0,0022 mm2 No vada šķērsgriezuma izrēķinot vada diametrus [D=sqrt(A/0,784)] sanāks 0,052 mm (tātad faktiski 0,08un 1,4 mm attiecīgi.
Vari piemeklēt līdzīga izmēra trafu uz acumēra un pārtīt tikai sekundāro.

Eēē, Eureka, noteikti tak mājās ir akumulatoru lādētājs automašīnai, tas kā reiz dod 5A, bet lieko Voltu daudzumu vienkārši nav jālieto - lai karājas. Tin virsū kādi divi vijumi ar savu drāti un ietaisi papildus spailes, kur pieslēgties, kad dedzini. Vijumu skaitu pielasi kā labāk dedzina.

----------


## aivars 2000

nu akisus ladejam pie bralena pasiem ja steidzami vaig var tacu ar traktoru vai masinu uzladet.

----------


## aivars 2000

es atradu kautko sitadu vai sis varetu deret

----------


## aivars 2000

es pirms gada to vienu tinumu istinu meralomam otram nebi laika un ta ari palika (par laimi) :: 
svara gan tur nau!?! 
saprotu ka esosais tinums ir janoizote.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja "esošais" tinums ir 230 V tīklam domātais, uz priekšu! Vari pamēģināt paniekoties ar 3/4 vijuma un īsslēguma strāvu. Tikai īslaicīgi, kā tas punktmetināšanā parasts. No kā to trafiņu noplēsi? Tam ir īpatnēja magnētiskā ķēde ar šuntu, kur daļa plūsmas aiziet.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ja "esošais" tinums ir 230 V tīklam domātais,


 Nu, galīgi neizskatās, ka tajā 330 varētu dot iekšā.



> Tam ir īpatnēja magnētiskā ķēde ar šuntu, kur daļa plūsmas aiziet.


 Vo, vo. Kaut kāds specializēts ar ierobežotu izejas strāvu vai kas tamlīdzīgs. Arī gabarīti (jauda) droši vien būs pa mazu.

----------


## Jurkins

Kādreiz Maximā bija pa 5 Ls gabalā 100W lodāmuri, nu tādi kā pistoles, piespied slēdzīti un gals ( :: ) uzkarst. Sekundārajā šim bija kaut kur pusotra vai divarpus vijumi kaut kā baigi resna. Tāds varētu derēt, vismaz primārais toč. Nevaru iedomāties, kur vēl neskaitot miskasti, lētāk dabūt trafu. Varbūt tagad arī ir. Šitāds.
http://instrumenti.lv/item-19802.html

----------


## aivars 2000

kur es vinu dabuju?atradu garāžā.
un ja nav preiekš 220 tad aizdegsies? :: 
lai meginātu tad vis jasakārto jauzliek drošinārāji.mājai pravotku nodedzināt negribas.

----------


## aivars 2000

es ietinu to pasu ko es tinu tam mazajam trafam mazina dzirkstelite jau ir gratinu tikai uzsilda(ar visiem vadu galiem.
kadu tinumu manjatin lai strava ara naktu lielaka .
tit resnaku vai tievaku ,vai vairakas reizes?

----------


## Ints

Man liekas,ka tas verķis ir no bārdas dzenamā aparāta.IMHO,jauda vienalga par mazu.Vai tiešām vairs nekur nemētājas lampu TV?

----------


## Obsis

Kas ar Tevi ir, lasīt arī nemāki, ne tikai rakstīt. Rakstīju tak, kādam jābūt sekundārā tinuma vada diametram un spriegumam. Ja tas karsē par maz, tad vai nu karstumelements nav no nihroma, bet tā ir prasība, jeb nav tādā diametrā, vai nav tādā garumā, kā pierēķināju. Tinuma vads drīkst būt resnāks, un pat ieteicams, BET pievadu garums NEDRĪKST būt garāks par dažiem CENTImetriem. Ja tie ir sprīži gari, tad nebrīnies, nav un nebūs nekas derīgs, viss spriegums pazudīs vados. Tāpēc rūpnieciskajam dedzinātājam trafs ir dedzinātāja rokturī, un nihroma karstumelementu stiprina tieši uz trafa izvadiem.
Patesībā mani māc šaubas, vai saprātīgāk Tavā gadījumā nebūs sakrāt saldējuma naudiņu un doties KLAUSS pārstāvniecības virzienā, viņu ražotais momentlodāmurs ir kā reiz tas ko taisies taisīt, tikai drošs, kārtīgā korpusā, un garantēti ejošs. Nav dārgs, šķiet kādi 6....12 Ls, recīzi neatceros.
P.S. Nule apskatījos, SEMICOM var pasūtināt par nieka 10 Eur taisni tādu iededzināmo no Stern, saucas SG98A, reference http://www.semicom.lv/Instrumenti_Ra...83966_706.html

----------


## aivars 2000

nu to ka neder gari vadi es jau parbaudiju.bet man skola ir ar videji 1m gars pievads.un ja kaut kur 20 sekundes patur nededzinot tad dratina burtiski izkust.tur regulejams stiprums jau sacikajies tape ari kust ara dratina.

----------


## aivars 2000

ir progress var sagraizit serkocinu un ari aizdedzinat. varetu but vel drusku jaudigaks.
tas vel butu ta ,bet serde karst tadad sanak ka vel resnaku vadu jaliek???
nu tagad man ir aptuveni 1mm drats ar auduma izolaciju.

----------


## Obsis

> ir progress: man ir aptuveni 1mm drats ar auduma izolaciju.


 KUR ir tā drāts - tas ir nihroma sildstieples vai tinuma vara drāts??
Ja nihroma, tad smagi par resnu, šādam uzgalim vajadzēs veselu elektrostaciju.
Ja vara, tad izlasi tak vienreiz augstāk, cik bija jābūt resnumam. Jebšu 1,8 un 1 Tev šķiet identiski??
Nekā nebūs, laukums tiem atšķiras turpat vai 4 reizes, un strāva un silšana tāpat.
Bet saprotot situāciju, ka uz vietas NEKĀ nav, varu vienīgi ieteikt vismaz 3 līdz 4 šādas 1mm vara drātis ietīt PARALĒLĀ slēgumā. Tas varētu līdzēt.

----------


## ezis666

...ja serdes logs ir pietiekams, protams.

----------

